

“Only Connect…” the Goals of a Liberal Education (1998) [pdf] - dstein64
http://www.williamcronon.net/writing/Cronon_Only_Connect.pdf

======
PeterWhittaker
Good read. Liberal education meaning one based on liberty, freedom, and
personal growth. From TFA:

 _How does one recognize liberally educated people?

1\. They listen and they hear.

2\. They read and they understand.

3\. They can talk with anyone.

4\. They can write clearly and persuasively and movingly.

5\. They can solve a wide variety of puzzles and problems.

6\. They respect rigor not so much for its own sake but as a way of seeking
truth.

7\. They practice humility, tolerance, and self-criticism.

8\. They understand how to get things done in the world.

9\. They nurture and empower the people around them.

10\. They follow E. M. Forster’s injunction from Howards End: “Only
connect...”_

All good things, IMHO. (Full disclosure, I'm a liberally educated physics
major - went to a small liberal arts school with a very strong science
faculty.)

